# MS health & fitness



## L_u_k_e (Aug 17, 2016)

I know MS killed health & fitness but i would like install it on win10RS is there anyway to install this ? I have health-fitness.xap but cant install it from SD card. Can some one help me with this ?


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> I know MS killed health & fitness but i would like install it on win10RS is there anyway to install this ? I have health-fitness.xap but cant install it from SD card. Can some one help me with this ?

Click to collapse



It's still in store Microsoft Health https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/app/9wzdncrfjbcx


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 17, 2016)

Not this program i want this older  health & fitness was much better.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 17, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> Not this program i want this older  health & fitness was much better.

Click to collapse



I don't have time to test it http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/776c0c32-e378-4beb-92de-c6d21fbfbde8?downloadname=Microsoft-Health.appxbundle


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 19, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> I don't have time to test it http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windowsphone.com/public/776c0c32-e378-4beb-92de-c6d21fbfbde8?downloadname=Microsoft-Health.appxbundle

Click to collapse



But this is Microsoft Health  and i need MSN Health & Fitness which is discontinued but in wind 8.1 w/o updated still working as steps counter.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes version 3.1.4.481 works but version 3.1.4.512 not working.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 19, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> But this is Microsoft Health  and i need MSN Health & Fitness which is discontinued but in wind 8.1 w/o updated still working as steps counter.

Click to collapse



Sorry for that, I presumed a version before November 2015 was the right one. 
But I just installed MSN Health & Fitness 3.1.4.512 from Romanian Store https://www.microsoft.com/ro-ro/store/p/sanatate-si-fitness-msn/9wzdncrfj3q5 The general link is http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=cbb8c3bd-99e8-4176-ad8c-95ec6a3641c2


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 19, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Yes version 3.1.4.481 works but version 3.1.4.512 not working.

Click to collapse



I can't install it tried from sd card I click install and nothing happends with WPV XAP Deployer 2.0 shows error (but idk what error).



w.bogdan said:


> Sorry for that, I presumed a version before November 2015 was the right one.
> But I just installed MSN Health & Fitness 3.1.4.512 from Romanian Store https://www.microsoft.com/ro-ro/store/p/sanatate-si-fitness-msn/9wzdncrfj3q5 The general link is http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=cbb8c3bd-99e8-4176-ad8c-95ec6a3641c2

Click to collapse



This is too new and shows that is discontinued.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 19, 2016)

I use only Deployers from Microsoft SDK and installed on my 830 last RS1
But phone must be Interrop Unlock and Capabilities Unlock


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 19, 2016)

Mine isn't unlocked so there is no way to install w/o Interrop Unlock and Capabilities Unlock?
Before I installed old messenger.xap w/o any problems(to delete 2 shortcuts problem).


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 20, 2016)

Version 3.1.4.481, unzip, copy to phone and click on it from phone explorer.


----------



## zagiame (Aug 20, 2016)

*MSN Weather*

Does any one have MSN Weather APP /Windows Phone 8/ so I can side load it to my Windows 10 Mobile? 
I am currently using the MSN Health and Fitness APP on my W10M and lock screen features are working so I want to run the old MSN Weather APP the same way.


----------



## Werentuckl (Aug 20, 2016)

Version .481 also lacks step counters for Windows 10. :/ Maybe we need an even earlier version of it? Sigh.

-- W


----------



## G.moe (Aug 21, 2016)

Werentuckl said:


> Version .481 also lacks step counters for Windows 10. :/ Maybe we need an even earlier version of it? Sigh.
> 
> -- W

Click to collapse



Ayyy welcome to the boards (it's Jeemo)


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 21, 2016)

Version .481 works on my 830 and my 950XL but not on my 1020 (don't has Motion Data).


----------



## zagiame (Aug 21, 2016)

*MSN Health and Fitness*

Guys can you tell me how to export/create XAP file from MSN HnF App on my phone and I will share it with you. It is full functioned app on my Lumia 735 W10M - I have not updated it since WP8.


----------



## Rataplan (Aug 21, 2016)

Take a look here, http://www.appx4fun.com/history/1211/

There you can find all versions from 3.0.3.332 to 3.1.4.512


Greetz,


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 21, 2016)

Rataplan said:


> Take a look here, http://www.appx4fun.com/history/1211/There you can find all versions from 3.0.3.332 to 3.1.4.512 Greetz,

Click to collapse



Aren't those encrypted xaps?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 21, 2016)

Just click on it. 
EDIT: Since ar installing with one click , yes, are encripted.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 21, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Just click on it.

Click to collapse



Please, either answer the question or shut up. Are those encrypted or not?


----------



## Werentuckl (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey G.Moe! I've been a member of the boards all the way back from when these were only dedicated Windows Mobile/CE boards. Stopped following them when it all shifted to android and WM/WP became a sliver of the old self. But yes, thanks a lot RataPlan. I'll make sure to look into those mate. 

-- W


----------



## zagiame (Aug 22, 2016)

*MSN Health and Fitness*



augustinionut said:


> Just click on it.
> EDIT: Since ar installing with one click , yes, are encripted.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing the MSN Health and Fitness XAP zipped file. I installed the APP on my Lumia 930 and it works perfectly, only save the app from update /turn auto update off from store's settings/
By the way I have never managed to get working XAP from "appx4fun" - is there any other way to install those XAPs different than just uploading them to SD card and clicking on the file?
Usually the XAP files can be opened like ZIP, but all the XAPs I have downloaded from "appx4fun" can not be opened.


----------



## Werentuckl (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting. I can report the same behaviour from the XAPs from Appx4fun. Is there something that I am not doing correctly so far?

-- W


----------



## zagiame (Aug 22, 2016)

Werentuckl said:


> Interesting. I can report the same behaviour from the XAPs from Appx4fun. Is there something that I am not doing correctly so far?
> 
> -- W

Click to collapse



Oh, thanks. It's not only me. 
Now lets just wait someone to tell us how to.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 22, 2016)

This forum is a madhouse, what are new users supposed to understand?  



augustinionut said:


> Just click on it.
> EDIT: Since ar installing with one click , yes, are encripted.

Click to collapse





titi66200 said:


> You can't deploy encrypted xap.

Click to collapse


----------



## L_u_k_e (Aug 22, 2016)

Step counter works all what u need, go in settings and enable location for h&f and restart app.

But same like you i cant install any app from appx4fun. 
Any one have MS facebook this old not from facebook inc? Or how unblock this xap from appx4fun ?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 22, 2016)

L_u_k_e said:


> Any one have MS facebook this old not from facebook inc?

Click to collapse



Unzip , copy to phone, install.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 22, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Please, either answer the question or shut up. Are those encrypted or not?

Click to collapse



Mine are unencripted, copied from tier folders inside phone. They have WmAppPRHeader.xml inside.


----------



## w.bogdan (Aug 22, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Shut up? Unencripted, copied from tier folders inside phone. They have WmAppPRHeader.xml inside. So they are originals.

Click to collapse


 I was asking if the apps suggested by Rataplan from http://www.appx4fun.com/history/1211/ are encrypted. As  zagiame and Werentuckl reported, those xaps from appx4fun can't be installed. No one was talking about your apps.


----------



## Rataplan (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow, really a madhouse, sorry for the confusion, the app's can't be installed, my fault I had to try before posting.


----------



## G.moe (Aug 22, 2016)

I just want to clarify a few things. Yes, you cannot sideload an encrypted XAP from the store. You need a debug package.

You cannot install XAPs from within the phone AT ALL, unless you are patching another app with the XAP (either manually or with CustomWPS). If you want to attempt to sideload an XAP, you MUST do so with the 8.0/8.1 deployment tools. If you need a minimal install, look here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/win.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968

Otherwise, install Visual Studio Community, and during the install process, make sure you install the dev packages for 8.0/8.1 development, and then WPV Xap Deployer


----------



## MrCego (Aug 24, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Unzip , copy to phone, install.

Click to collapse



It must be awesome if djtonka regards you for this:
http://www.windowsmania.pl/programy-504/[xap]-facebook-microsoft-v8-3-7-0-a-31121/


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 24, 2016)

They didnt did.id not iven for the ntdksvc restore path....
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64316026&postcount=311


----------



## zagiame (Aug 24, 2016)

Does anyone have MSN Weather APP XAP file?
/MSN Weather APP that used to be on Windows Phone 8 - not Windows 10 one/


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 24, 2016)

Here, deploy from pc wheaterbing.xap. Uninstall. Install after bingwheater.xap using interop tool , so you can update anytime from store.


----------



## zagiame (Aug 24, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Here, deploy from pc wheaterbing.xap. Uninstall. Install after bingwheater.xap using interop tool , so you can update anytime from store.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the XAP, but it seems it can not be installed. 
I tried to install it with File Explorer on the Mobile + SD Card.
And deploying it with WPV XAP Deployer and it failed.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 24, 2016)

I.m updating now wheater, will repeat the procedure.

EDIT: It worked like i said.


----------



## zagiame (Aug 24, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I.m updating now wheater, will repeat the procedure.
> 
> EDIT: It worked like i said.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I just googled the Interop Tool and it is a little bit too advance for me. I may try tomorrow, but not sure if I want to make mistakes trying to install something just for finding if the Lock Screen options work.


----------



## zagiame (Aug 29, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I.m updating now wheater, will repeat the procedure.
> 
> EDIT: It worked like i said.

Click to collapse



Does the same goes with the One Note App for WP8?
If you have XAP File, please share it.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 29, 2016)

OneNote is not xap.

Someone asked for lumia camera xap. Remove zip extension.


----------



## gorkemoji (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello, does someone have MSN Food & Drink and Bing Travel app packages? If so, could I get them?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok...


----------



## gorkemoji (Sep 5, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Ok...

Click to collapse



Thank you bud


----------



## gorkemoji (Sep 7, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Ok...

Click to collapse




Wait, where did you get them from?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 7, 2016)

Right from my phone


----------



## gorkemoji (Sep 7, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Right from my phone

Click to collapse



Really? Omg, thanks again. I can not install them via Deployer cause it says they have bad signatures. How can I deploy them?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 7, 2016)

Copy to phone, click on it.


----------



## AxiK. (Nov 13, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Unzip , copy to phone, install.

Click to collapse



Can you send me also version 8.3.8.0 & 8.3.8.2 BETA? Thx

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

Plz can someone upload Facebook 8.3.8.0 & 8.3.8.2 Beta?
Also Here Maps, Drive, Transit too (latest versions)
Thanks!!


----------



## Dumich (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello I have lumia 950 at windows 10 mobine.
I tried all xaps You posted and was not able to install on it.
I tried copy and run and WindowsPhonePowerTool and WPV XAP Deployer Tool. No success.
What I do wrong? (( I'm interested in MSN Health and fitness

One more note - also a have lumia 730
It was with wp8.1 and installed MSN Health and fitness. I update it up to windows 10 mobile and now MSN Health and fitness is still working.
Maybe I can transfer it from 730 to 950? both are windows 10 mobile.

Thank You!


----------



## Dumich (Dec 6, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I.m updating now wheater, will repeat the procedure.
> 
> EDIT: It worked like i said.

Click to collapse



Had You a chance to update whather app? Will You upload it?


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 6, 2016)

Here:


----------



## Dumich (Dec 8, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Here:

Click to collapse



Can't deploy it nor from SD(click, install and nothing), nor using XAP Deployer(completed with errors... = not installed) nor Interop Tool(Exception Throw 2147009287 Install failed. Please contact Your software vendor ).

P.S. Health and fitness installed after Interop Unlock
Thanks 

Yurir, Lumia 950


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 8, 2016)

Unzip the xap, erase WMAppPRHeader.xml, zip , change .zip to .xap, deploy from PC.


----------



## Dumich (Dec 9, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Unzip the xap, erase WMAppPRHeader.xml, zip , change .zip to .xap, deploy from PC.

Click to collapse



Now it said - successfully installed but i cant find it in application list.


----------



## Dumich (Dec 13, 2016)

up!


----------

